#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Being Targeted By Criminals

## unadultered

I want to get this out there so everyone can know what has and is going on here.

I want to preface this by saying this is not a troll post or made up but very real and verifiable as I am in contact with the local as well as other international agencies as well as major executives in industries where some of these events are playing out. Yes DSI has been contacted, as have other major government agencies.

I also want to say I know who many of the players are and who is involved and all info has been relayed to the relevant authorities.

Some background - I have been coming here quite regularly for over ten years and a few years ago bought a few condos as I felt at the time I was leaning towards spending more time here. I have never had any problems except for an occasional taxi driver trying to rip me off or maybe someone else trying to do the same. All very minor stuff which I did not give much thought to.

A couple of years ago, just before I started buying my condos I realized I was being followed. I have a good situational awareness, so I started to do things like go past my stop and go down the stairs and up again to go back in the other direction on the BTS and would catch the guy following me off guard. I soon realized they were always watching me, knew when I went out, where I went, what i was doing. For example buying a plane ticket in Emporium at the kiosk near the escalators and an Indian/Pakastani woman around 30 walked by and stood there eying my ticket. When I caught my flight there was another guy there also watching me. Another time I left my building carrying a shopping bag with my travel bag concealed inside and caught a taxi to the airport and I get a call from a girl very early in the morning who I had met one time in a bar asking where I am going. I told her and when I get to my destination there are two guys watching me. In hindsight I realize getting a call from someone I only ever met once and who I did not keep in contact was strange to say the least. Especially very early in the morning.

What really turned things up was when I was walking back to my place a nasty looking African guy was standing in the middle of the sidewalk filming me with his phone as I walked by. I kept walking for another half block abruptly turned and he was following me and as I started walking towards him he darts off the side Soi and disappears.

From this point forward I had at least a dozen to a few dozen guys watching my every move. If I lost one guy another would appear around the corner. I always knew there were many just out of sight. 

What they do is have an extensive network all over the city at every major shop, intersection, mall, transport hub all working together. They also have a crew that actively goes out after you and follows you in the hope of getting you off guard when they can make a move. They know what you look like so they just get the word out and work together.

I started going after them and taking their pics whenever I saw them and this really makes them uncomfortable. One guy got on the phone and was almost in tears complaining to someone on the phone. 

Another example is two Africans in Central pretending to be buying  something carrying old shopping bags. They carry these bags around  pretending to be shoppers but they are working and when I took my phone  out and started filming them surreptitiously as if I was on the phone they knew and were not happy and tried to look away. They made a phone call to the tallish slim Indian/Pakistani guy who  hangs around Sukhumvit saying "How are you my friend". I stared at the this guy and he turned and tried to hide his face.

Now I am going into Paragon after Central.

After this they changed tactics and started using Asians to follow me. What they did not realize is I am working with the authorities and go out expecting to be followed and always walk through places where there are CCTV cameras which record the guys following me and I get a message which tells me and on one occasion as I was exiting Paragon a young guy in front of me hesitated and I just stood at the exit and he didn't know if he should go left or right and I just kept watching him and he eventually walked towards the stairs and I walked in the other direction up to the BTS and there was an older guy waiting for me and I took out my phone and started filming him and he turned and walked away.

After this they started using Indians/Pakastanis to follow me.

On my last night, I went to Thong Lor and spent half a day there expecting them to make an attempt and after hanging around at a coffee shop at J avenue long enough I bought a couple of sandwiches for home. As I wait for them to make them and as they are ready I go to get them and only one is in the bag. I ask where the other one is and among the three staff there the one woman at the end is holding my second sandwich and I say mine and she gives it to me. So they were hoping to delay me and make me come back. I leave and a guy comes running up to me and beckons me to follow and as I do thinking a problem with my sandwich he motions me to get into his tuk tuk. I turn and walk away first to one then a second and then a third convenience store all back and forth so I could figure out who was watching me and finally I walk into the grocery store and as I am in an ailse by myself a Thai guy comes and stands next to me watching and talking on the phone what I am doing. And he continues to watch me as I am in line waiting to pay for my purchase.

Why go to such lengths to get to me. Really comes down to money. When I come there, I spend freely everyday. Always go out and buy things. I do most of my shopping there and they see me spending money and I also believe they know a bit about me. Things they had to have heard from people that know me.

Something that happened before all this. I met someone through an old acquaintance. This guy and I shared where we like to hang out. He and I had a place in common. Next time I go there, a Scandinavian guy is trying to be my buddy asking me what time it is. I realize this was a game as I could clearly see he had a phone. Wants me to go to a club with him and I say I am heading in for the night . He goes out to make a quick call. That night I am followed as I leave the bar.

What I know is that the expats are the ones scouting the info and finding targets. They are working with other expats - Africans, Indians, Pakistanis, Asians and Thais. 

They are doing this for money. They will come after you if they think there is a payday.

I have asked an influential Thai that I know about this and he said yes, they are targeting people. He himself knows about this as do other Thais.

I write this to warn others. It is only a matter of time before this is dealt with.

----------


## buriramboy

Think this op should be put in the magic mushrooms/acid thread.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^^So, how to deal with it then?...

----------


## goostewart

> I have asked an influential Thai that I know about this


Damn, these loons always know an 'influential' Thai. Why is it that all the influential Thais are doing the exact opposite to me, running in the opposite direction when I am near...

Jesus OP, just how whacked out of your mind do you have to be to write that?

----------


## Yasojack

Not saying its not true but, it does seem very extreme, it sounds like a hollywood movie, if its true why are they watching you.?

Plus if you have notified the relevant people you have just notified the people watching you, and if they want you that much your computer is hacked.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Apparently, they want his money...but it seems they have a few hundred people watching him...not cost-effective...

----------


## withnallstoke

.



They're behind you.




 :smiley laughing:

----------


## klong toey

I have the same problem with the wife she follows me as well.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Now that is some really scary shit...

----------


## withnallstoke

.
































boo

----------


## 9999

Yeah doesn't add up. That's a lot of man power to follow a guy and wait for an opportunity to mug him for the contents of his wallet.

----------


## unadultered

I realize you guys like to joke around and all but this is no joke. 

It is about money. They want it.

I am the prime target. I travel alone, as I come here to get away from a hectic work schedule. My schedule is fairly predictable. It is much easier to target someone that has a predictable routine. They would have gotten me by now had I not realized and started to change my routine. These guys have even followed me to other countries  in the region. They have an idea about my net worth so I guess they feel it is worthwhile. But I imagine now they are regretting it!

The influential Thai is a person that owns many businesses and I happen to frequent one of them.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^So things are okay with you now?...Or getting better?...

----------


## buriramboy

So why haven't they just grabbed you then if they want your money as you say they always know where you are, personally though i think you need to lay off the wacky backy for a while.

----------


## Damman

3mg Risperidone every night before bed may help you.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Mai dtem baht.


Keep the tap on.

----------


## Gerbil

Can a mod move this thread out of the top half, so we can abuse this guy properly please?  :Smile:

----------


## unadultered

I would imagine this post may piss off a few people as they may be on the game.

For what it's worth I wrote Andrew and explained in detail what was going on as I figured he would be interested and being in his position figured he would know. Not a peep. Wrote to him again. Not a peep. Then I wrote something and he replied thinking I was someone else talking about something else. When I corrected him and told him what i was talking about again not a peep. 

One would think someone who is interested in exposing crime and actually have the opportunity to get involved in doing actual investigating would jump at at - not a peep. Says a lot about the guy.

Trust me when I say this - this is actively being processed!

----------


## goostewart

> The influential Thai is a person that owns many businesses and I happen to frequent one of them.


Not dodgy Somchai from that bar in Nana, is it?

Jesus mate, as much as I loved your story, really (and with much respect to Teakdoor), folks who have oodles of cash, worth following around the region with 100s of people of the payroll in an attempt to snatch them, generally don't post on TD. Really mate, it ain't worth continuing, you are just some sad 14 year old with an over active imagination.

Which team are following you now? The Indians? The Chinese? Maybe the Ghanaian? Really geezer, get a grip...

Oh, can we see a copy of the police report?

----------


## Chairman Mao

Perhaps hide those silly, large red and black stars you got tattooed on your elbows  :Confused:  it will make you less conspicuous as you sip your San Mig Lite.

----------


## withnallstoke

A Nigerian mate in Bangkok has been telling me about him and his mates getting constantly photographed whilst they are out shopping.
They've reported the bloke to a "high up" policeman though, and hope to have him apprehended shortly.

----------


## unadultered

I am in a safe place where they could never touch me at present!

----------


## unadultered

Look at my post count.

As I said I am just getting the word out in hopes it may help others to avoid this happening to them while these characters are dealt with!

----------


## goostewart

> I would imagine this post may piss off a few people as they may be on the game.


I am in on it. I was part of the 'Asian' team last week...

Freakin loon.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^^^^The hell, you say...

----------


## Gerbil

> I am in a safe place where they could never touch me at present!


Does it have nice padded walls?

----------


## unadultered

I would imagine they are not just targeting one person but many. I am just one of the people on the list.

----------


## goostewart

> I am in a safe place where they could never touch me at present!


No you ain't, I can see you....

----------


## FailSafe

May be on what 'game'?  You mean they might be part of the gang of international stalkers that is following your every move (from country to country, even)?

I have the feeling that there are several Pakistanis, Africans, and Indians who are telling their friends stories about the crazy Westerner who follows them on the street while filming them with his phone.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> For what it's worth I wrote Andrew


Anyone we might know?...

----------


## unadultered

As much as you guys are trying to make this out to be a game laugh, yes laugh, but when it happens to you or someone you know then you can laugh at yourself then!

----------


## Yasojack

WOW teakdoor really does attract loons, the Yaa baa must be good down there. LOL

----------


## klong toey

Just taser their testicles and film it for us i need cheering up its bloody raining.



> I am in a safe place where they could never touch me at present!

----------


## withnallstoke

Dear Unadultered,
can you come out to play tomorrow night when i've had ale?

----------


## unadultered

Drummond

----------


## Bogon

^ Is this some kind of code?

Thanks for the heads-up BTW Unadultered.
I will now keep my eyes peeled for Asians, Africans, Europeans and Indian/Pakis with mobile phones around the central Bangkok area.

----------


## Yasojack

Take your Meds my friend may bring you back to reality, i see in the news tomorrow another farang tops himself

----------


## withnallstoke

> I will now keep my eyes peeled for Asians, Africans, Europeans and Indian/Pakis with mobile phones around the central Bangkok area.


Keep us informed if you spot any, and do drop Andrew a line to let him know.

----------


## buriramboy

> As much as you guys are trying to make this out to be a game laugh, yes laugh, but when it happens to you or someone you know then you can laugh at yourself then!


What has actually happened to you?? Nothing that i can make out other than you have been taking photographs of innocent people going about their daily business.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> As much as you guys are trying to make this out to be a game laugh,


I am not laughing...for sure...this would scare your average bear...some of us feel your pain...

----------


## unadultered

So I guess when you guys hear that another expat has met a suspicious end you guys laugh and joke about it then?

Or are you worried your gravy train may come to an end?

----------


## Yasojack

Tell you what i was in suki a few days ago on soi 3 and all the nigerians were looking at me does that mean there after me as well, fek i not have 5 condos. LOL




> ^ Is this some kind of code?
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up BTW Unadultered.
> I will now keep my eyes peeled for Asians, Africans, Europeans and Indian/Pakis with mobile phones around the central Bangkok area.

----------


## withnallstoke



----------


## FailSafe

What 'gravy train'?  We haven't managed to get a single baht out of you yet.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> you guys laugh and joke about it then?


Not me, that is for sure...I have compassion for other human beings...

----------


## 9999

> I would imagine this post may piss off a few people as they may be on the game.


LOL yes TD is full of scammers with teams of hundreds of people from all different nationalities following cashed up guys waiting for an opportunity to snatch then 10K bt or so they might be carrying.

----------


## Bogon

> One would think someone who is interested in exposing crime and actually have the opportunity to get involved in doing actual investigating would jump at at


I think you need Tom Cruise in Minority Report if you need somebody interested in pre-crime.
Drummond is not your man because it hasn't been invented yet, unless you are the man who has invented pre-crime and now have world agencies zoning in on you to capture your invention.
If this is true, then I suggest Jason Bourne can help you or if you can find them and no-one can help maybe you should hire the A-Team?

----------


## BaitongBoy

> then I suggest Jason Bourne


He's fictitious, innit?...besides, he would be busy...

----------


## Aussie Tigger

Get help my friend your mental symptoms might get you into real trouble. You are paranoid and there are professionals who can help you with this.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Drummond won't take his calls...

----------


## baldrick

I suggest you take a trip to the moon and let us know if you are followed there by little green men

that should prove it once and for all

else you could blind yourself and then you would not know or care about being followed

----------


## Yasojack

possibly its a forum admin post to get the posts up, they do have vivid imaginations lol

----------


## minime

I can help, I run a security firm, it's so good the body guards are nearly invisible and you won't even know their there, but we will protect you from these evil international gangsters. Where do I send the invoice to?

----------


## DJ Pat

The poster of this thread sooo badly wants to be asked what he does for a living, so he can answer with another mysterious long sermon where he doesn't actually disclose the occupation. 

Then he'll write that he can't tell us, then this bollocks will be moved to MKP.

----------


## alwarner

so, there are dozens of people following you? a veritable network of cloaks and daggers.  every day, there they are one step behind, more people in their crew than an FBI or CIA team.  For you.  Every day.  And their return on this investment?  Nothing.  

Get to fuck, you mad head.

----------


## DrAndy

> Get help my friend your mental symptoms might get you into real trouble. You are paranoid and there are professionals who can help you with this.


agreed

what he describes are classic paranoid symptoms, often brought about by using amphetamines or similar substances

----------


## jizzybloke

Are you American?

----------


## celtic

Then he'll write that he can't tell us,


Oh, he can tell you but then all those asian, nigerian and pakis that are following him will have to kill you!

3 pages of reactions to a delusional paranoid  Amazing Thailand?????

----------


## Begbie

> Are you American?


Think DrAndy is english though that doesn't preclude the use of amphetamines...only the taking of regular baths.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## DJ Pat

Maybe he's rogue illuminati

----------


## The Muffinman

> Originally Posted by Aussie Tigger
> 
> Get help my friend your mental symptoms might get you into real trouble. You are paranoid and there are professionals who can help you with this.
> 
> 
> agreed
> 
> what he describes are classic paranoid symptoms, often brought about by using amphetamines or similar substances


Or, alternatively he could just be a troll who really shouldn't give up his dayjob.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by jizzybloke
> 
> 
> Are you American?
> 
> 
> Think DrAndy is english though that doesn't preclude the use of amphetamines...only the taking of regular baths.


 
I know you are vertically challenged but that question was probably not directed at me

and true, I don't take baths, regularly or otherwise

----------


## DrAndy

> alternatively he could just be a troll who really shouldn't give up his dayjob.


dunno, I thought it was quite well written

I remember going through similar feelings when I was a lad on a comedown

----------


## Breny

ACID (Too much).

Good luck.

----------


## hazz

> I would imagine this post may piss off a few people as they may be on the game.


go on spill the beens, who on this forum has been down nana way selling themselves, we have the right to know...

----------


## MANICHAEAN

We are closer than the very air you breath my friend.

----------


## pickel

The OP shows the classic symptoms stemming from staying awake for four or five straight days, due to the influence of large amounts of crystal meth.

----------


## nedwalk

i think all this will lead to an alien abduction and end in an anal probe down soi 6

----------


## Albert Shagnastier



----------


## Cujo

Thailand's probably not the best place to be if they're after you (and just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not after you).
Too easy for the watchers to blend into the hustle and bustle and too many alleys and small sois for them to lurk in. 
Be careful my friend.
Perhaps you need a disguise, it seems they've hidden a tracking device in your clothing somewhere.

----------


## Jesus Jones

They make a phone call to a tall indian/pakistani guy who say "How are you my friend?"  So you have stood close enough to hear this?  And while shopping with those two guys who appeared to be shopping, this tall indian/pakistani guy just happened to be in the vicinity for you to notice who they were phoning?

This ain't gunna make the movies fella!

----------


## withnallstoke

> This ain't gunna make the movies fella!


Not now Charlie Chaplin's stopped making films.

----------


## Lorenzo

> They made a phone call to the tallish slim Indian/Pakistani guy who hangs around Sukhumvit saying "How are you my friend".


CURIOUS HOW YOU KNEW WHO HE CALLED?????????

PARANOID SHIT

----------


## good2bhappy

> So, how to deal with it then?...


not a SAS Maj(ret) then

----------


## Simon43

The reason why drummond doesn't reply to you is because he realises that you are one coconut short of a full shy - and stories about nutters are only worth his while after you have been murdered/buggered...

----------


## Kwang

^ I reckon it's Drummond who is behind all of it :Smile:

----------


## MANICHAEAN

I'm getting closer and can see what you're wearing.

----------


## Kwang

I have his IP Address if anyone wants it

----------


## Butterfly

> Think this op should be put in the magic mushrooms/acid thread.


indeed, he should seek medical help, these are clear sign of delusional schizophrenia

ask Calgary, he suffers from the same condition, he probably knows a good doctor when he is taking his meds

----------


## Loy Toy

> I want to get this out there so everyone can know what has and is going on here.

----------


## Cujo

> I have his IP Address if anyone wants it


I'll swap you for his phone number.
Sometimes I call him and speak in Thai then hang up.

----------


## withnallstoke

> I'll swap you for his phone number. Sometimes I call him and speak in Thai then hang up.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## DrAndy

> I have his IP Address if anyone wants it


 
does he pay council tax?

----------


## DrAndy

anyway matey, nothing a TEAKDOOR amulet can't solve

1. keeps away intruders
2. highlights individuals who are stalking you
3. stops people gaing information about you
4. makes all your money double overnight

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> 
> Think this op should be put in the magic mushrooms/acid thread.
> 
> 
> indeed, he should seek medical help, these are clear sign of delusional schizophrenia
> 
> ask Calgary, he suffers from the same condition, he probably knows a good doctor when he is taking his meds



No he doesn't. Its well know that all doctors in thailand are pandit coupists, he knows that they all want to feed him mind controlling anti psychotic drugs to stop him seeing the truth. He won't go near them with a barge pole.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> From this point forward I had at least a dozen to a few dozen guys watching my every move.


One Thai woman could easily do the same...




> I started going after them and taking their pics whenever I saw them and this really makes them uncomfortable.


Some Thai ladies are uncomfortable with this, too...

However, have a look at the knickers' thread...

 :mid:

----------


## kmart

I'm not paranoid, but I _know_ that all you cnuts think I am.

----------


## lom

> because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not after you


I have a similar problem, its not that I'm paranoid but why is no one ever following me?

----------


## kingwilly

It's true.

----------


## goostewart

As far as trolls go, it wasn't bad, was it?

----------


## DrAndy

he said it was real and verifiable, so it cannot be a troll

----------


## boatboy

> ACID (Too much).


If you insist

----------


## The Muffinman

> he said it was real and verifiable, so it cannot be a troll


If you say so... ::chitown::

----------


## alwarner

I went to Tesco Lotus today and the woman in the queue behind me was looking at the items in my basket.

They are Legion.

----------


## withnallstoke



----------


## rickpattaya

> I am in a safe place where they could never touch me at present!


The moon?

----------


## bash street gang

maybe the DEA chasing a wild goose

----------


## MANICHAEAN

*THE MAN IN BLACK*
_1._
Though fond of many acquaintances, I desire an intimacy only with a few. The man in black whom I have often mentioned is one whose friendship I could wish to acquire, because he possesses my esteem. His manners, it is true, are tinctured with some strange inconsistencies; and he may be justly termed an humourist in a nation of humourists. Though he is generous even to profusion, he affects to be thought a prodigy of parsimony and prudence; though his conversation be replete with the most sordid and selfish maxims, his heart is dilated with the most unbounded love. I have known him profess himself a man-hater, while his cheek was glowing with compassion; and while his looks were softened into pity, I have heard him use the language of the most unbounded ill-nature. Some affect humanity and tenderness, others boast of having such dispositions from nature; but he is the only man I ever knew who seemed ashamed of his natural benevolence. He takes as much pains to hide his feelings, as any hypocrite would to conceal his indifference; but on every unguarded moment the mask drops off, and reveals him to the most superficial observer.
In one of our late excursions into the country, happening to discourse upon the provision that was made for the poor in England, he seemed amazed how any of his countrymen could be so foolishly weak as to relieve occasional objects of charity, when the laws had made such ample provision for their support. "In every parish house," says he, "the poor are supplied with food, clothes, fire, and a bed to lie on; they want no more, I desire no more myself; yet still they seem discontented. I am surprised at the inactivity of our magistrates, in not taking up such vagrants, who are only a weight upon the industrious; I am surprised that the people are found to relieve them, when they must be at the same time sensible that it, in some measure, encourages idleness, extravagance, and imposture. Were I to advise any man for whom I had the least regard, I would caution him by all means not to be imposed upon by their false pretences: let me assure you, sir, they are impostors, every one of them, and rather merit a prison than relief."
He was proceeding in this strain earnestly, to dissuade me from an imprudence of which I am seldom guilty, when an old man, who still had about him the remnants of tattered finery, implored our compassion. He assured us, that he was no common beggar, but forced into the shameful profession, to support a dying wife and five hungry children. Being prepossessed against such falsehoods, his story had not the least influence upon me; but it was quite otherwise with the man in black; I could see it visibly operate upon his countenance, and effectually interrupt his harangue. I could easily perceive, that his heart burned to relieve the five starving children, but he seemed ashamed to discover his weakness to me. While he thus hesitated between compassion and pride, I pretended to look another way, and he seized this opportunity of giving the poor petitioner a piece of silver, bidding him at the same time, in order that I should not hear, go work for his bread, and not tease passengers with such impertinent falsehoods for the future.
As he had fancied himself quite unperceived, he continued, as we proceeded, to rail against beggars with as much animosity as before; he threw in some episodes on his own amazing prudence and economy, with his profound skill in discovering impostors; he explained the manner in which he would deal with beggars were he a magistrate, hinted at enlarging some of the prisons for their reception, and told two stories of ladies that were robbed by beggarmen. He was beginning a third to the same purpose, when a sailor with a wooden leg once more crossed our walks, desiring our pity, and blessing our limbs. I was for going on without taking any notice, but my friend looking wistfully upon the poor petitioner, bid me stop, and he would show me with how much ease he could at any time detect an impostor.
He now, therefore, assumed a look of importance, and in an angry tone began to examine the sailor, demanding in what engagement he was thus disabled and rendered unfit for service. The sailor replied, in a tone as angrily as he, that he had been an officer on board a private ship of war, and that he had lost his leg abroad in defence of those who did nothing at home. At this reply, all my friend's importance vanished in a moment; he had not a single question more to ask; he now only studied what method he should take to relieve him unobserved. He had, however, no easy part to act, as he was obliged to preserve the appearance of ill-nature before me, and yet relieve himself by relieving the sailor. Casting, therefore, a furious look upon some bundles of chips which the fellow carried in a string at his back, my friend demanded how he sold his matches; but not waiting for a reply, desired, in a surly tone, to have a shilling's worth. The sailor seemed at first surprised at his demand, but soon recollected himself, and presenting his whole bundle, "Here, master," says he, "take all my cargo, and a blessing into the bargain."
It is impossible to describe, with what an air of triumph my friend marched off with his new purchase; he assured me, that he was firmly of opinion that those fellows must have stolen their goods, who could thus afford to sell them for half value. He informed me of several different uses to which those chips might be applied; he expatiated largely upon the savings that would result from lighting candles with a match instead of thrusting them into the fire. He averred, that he would as soon have parted with a tooth as his money to those vagabonds, unless for some valuable consideration. I cannot tell how long this panegyric upon frugality and matches might have continued, had not his attention been called off by another object more distressful than either of the former. A woman in rags, with one child in her arms and another on her back, was attempting to sing ballads, but with such a mournful voice, that it was difficult to determine whether she was singing or crying. A wretch who, in the deepest distress, still aimed at good humour, was an object my friend was by no means capable of withstanding; his vivacity and his discourse were instantly interrupted; upon this occasion his very dissimulation had forsaken him. Even in my presence he immediately applied his hands to his pockets, in order to relieve her; but guess his confusion when he found he had already given away all the money he carried about him to former objects. The misery painted in the woman's visage was not half so strongly expressed as the agony in his. He continued to search for some time, but to no purpose, till, at length recollecting himself, with a face of ineffable good-nature, as he had no money, he put into her hands his shilling's worth of matches.
_2._
As there appeared something reluctantly good in the character of my companion, I must own it surprised me what could be his motives for thus concealing virtues which others take such pains to display. I was unable to repress my desire of knowing the history of a man who thus seemed to act under continual restraint, and whose benevolence was rather the effect of appetite than reason.
It was not, however, till after repeated solicitations he thought proper to gratify my curiosity. "If you are fond," says he, "of hearing _hair-breadth escapes_, my history must certainly please; for I have been for twenty years upon the very verge of starving, without ever being starved.
"My father, the younger son of a good family, was possessed of a small living in the church. His education was above his fortune, and his generosity greater than his education. Poor as he was, he had his flatterers still poorer than himself; for every dinner he gave them, they returned an equivalent in praise; and this was all he wanted. The same ambition that actuates a monarch at the head of an army, influenced my father at the head of his table; he told the story of the ivy-tree, and that was laughed at; he repeated the jest of the two scholars and one pair of breeches, and the company laughed at that; but the story of Taffy in the sedan chair was sure to set the table in a roar. Thus his pleasure increased in proportion to the pleasure he gave; he loved all the world, and he fancied all the world loved him.
"As his fortune was but small, he lived up to the very extent of it; he had no intentions of leaving his children money, for that was dross; he was resolved they should have learning; for learning, he used to observe, was better than silver or gold. For this purpose he undertook to instruct us himself; and took as much pains to form our morals, as to improve our understanding. We were told that universal benevolence was what first cemented society; we were taught to consider all the wants of mankind as our own; to regard the _human face divine_ with affection and esteem; he wound us up to be mere machines of pity, and rendered us incapable of withstanding the slightest impulse made either by real or fictitious distress: in a word, we were perfectly instructed in the art of giving away thousands before we were taught the more necessary qualifications of getting a farthing.
"I cannot avoid imagining, that thus refined by his lessons out of all my suspicion, and divested of even all the little cunning which nature had given me, I resembled, upon my first entrance into the busy and insidious world, one of those gladiators who were exposed with armour in the amphitheatre at Rome. My father, however, who had only seen the world on one side, seemed to triumph in my superior discernment; though my whole stock of wisdom consisted in being able to talk like himself upon subjects that once were useful, because they were then topics of the busy world; but that now were utterly useless, because connected with the busy world no longer.
"The first opportunity he had of finding his expectations disappointed, was at the very middling figure I made in the university: he had flattered himself that he should soon see me rising into the foremost rank in literary reputation, but was mortified to find me utterly unnoticed and unknown. His disappointment might have been partly ascribed to his having over-rated my talents, and partly to my dislike of mathematical reasonings, at a time when my imagination and memory, yet unsatisfied, were more eager after new objects, than desirous of reasoning upon those I knew. This did not, however, please my tutors, who observed, indeed, that I was a little dull, but at the same time allowed, that I seemed to be very good-natured, and had no harm in me.
"After I had resided at college seven years, my father died, and left mehis blessing. Thus shoved from shore without ill-nature to protect, or cunning to guide, or proper stores to subsist me in so dangerous a voyage, I was obliged to embark in the wide world at twenty-two. But, in order to settle in life, my friends, advised (for they always advise when they begin to despise us) they advised me, I say, to go into orders.
"To be obliged to wear a long wig, when I liked a short one, or a black coat, when I generally dressed in brown, I thought was such a restraint upon my liberty, that I absolutely rejected the proposal. A priest in England is not the same mortified creature with a bonze in China; with us, not he that fasts best, but eats best, is reckoned the best liver; yet I rejected a life of luxury, indolence, and ease, from no other consideration but that boyish one of dress. So that my friends were now perfectly satisfied I was undone; and yet they thought it a pity for one who had not the least harm in him, and was so very good-natured.
"Poverty naturally begets dependance, and I was admitted as flatterer to a great man. At first I was surprised, that the situation of a flatterer at a great man's table could be thought disagreeable; there was no great trouble in listening attentively when his lordship spoke, and laughing when he looked round for applause. This even good manners might have obliged me to perform. I found, however, too soon, that his lordship was a greater dunce than myself; and from that very moment flattery was at an end. I now rather aimed at setting him right, than at receiving his absurdities with submission: to flatter those we do not know is an easy task; but to flatter our intimate acquaintances, all whose foibles are strongly in our eye, is drudgery insupportable. Every time I now opened my lips in praise, my falsehood went to my conscience; his lordship soon perceived me to be very unfit for service: I was, therefore, discharged: my patron at the same time being graciously pleased to observe, that he believed I was tolerably good-natured, and had not the least harm in me.
"Disappointed in ambition, I had recourse to love. A young lady, who lived with her aunt, and was possessed of a pretty fortune in her own disposal, had given me, as I fancied, some reason to expect success. The symptoms by which I was guided were striking. She had always laughed with me at her awkward acquaintance, and at her aunt among the number; she always observed, that a man of sense would make a better husband than a fool; and I as constantly applied the observation in my own favour, she continually talked, in my company, of friendship and the beauties of the mind, and spoke of Mr. Shrimp, my rival's high-heeled shoes, with detestation. These were circumstances which I thought strongly in my favour; so, after resolving and re-resolving, I had courage enough to tell her my mind. Miss heard my proposal with serenity, seeming at the same time to study the figures of her fan. Out at last it came. There was but one small objection to complete our happiness: which was no more, thanthat she was married three months before to Mr. Shrimp, with high-heeled shoes! By way of consolation, however, she observed, that, though I was disappointed in her, my addresses to her aunt would probably kindle her into sensibility; as the old lady always allowed me to be very good-natured, and not to have the least share of harm in me.
"Yet still I had friends, numerous friends, and to them I was resolved to apply. O friendship! thou fond soother of the human breast, to thee we fly in every calamity; to thee the wretched seek for succour; on thee the care-tired son of misery fondly relies; from thy kind assistance the unfortunate always hopes relief, and may be ever sure ofdisappointment! My first application was to a city-scrivener, who had frequently offered to lend me money when he knew I did not want it. I informed him, that now was the time to put his friendship to the test; that I wanted to borrow a couple of hundreds for a certain occasion, and was resolved to take it up from him. 'And pray, sir,' cried my friend, 'do you want all this money?''Indeed, I never wanted it more,' returned I. 'I am sorry for that,' cries the scrivener, 'with all my heart; for they who want money, when they come to borrow, will always want money when they should come to pay.'
"From him I flew with indignation to one of the best friends I had in the world, and made the same request. 'Indeed, Mr. Dry-bone,' cries my friend, 'I always thought it would come to this. You know, sir, I would not advise you but for your own good; but your conduct has hitherto been ridiculous in the highest degree, and some of your acquaintance always thought you a very silly fellow. Let me see, you want two hundred pounds. Do you only want two hundred, sir, exactly?' 'To confess a truth,' returned I, 'I shall want three hundred; but then I have another friend, from whom I can borrow the rest.''Why then,' replied my friend, 'if you would take my advice, (and you know I should not presume to advise you but for your own good) I would recommend it to you to borrow the whole sum from that other friend, and then one note will serve for all, you know.'
"Poverty now began to come fast upon me; yet instead of growing more provident or cautious as I grew poor, I became every day more indolent and simple. A friend was arrested for fifty pounds; I was unable to extricate him except by becoming his bail. When at liberty he fled from his creditors, and left me to take his place: in prison I expected greater satisfactions than I had enjoyed at large. I hoped to converse with men in this new world simple and believing like myself; but I found them as cunning and as cautious as those in the world I had left behind. They spunged up my money while it lasted, borrowed my coals and never paid for them, and cheated me when I played at cribbage. All this was done because they believed me to be very good-natured, and knew that I had no harm in me.
"Upon my first entrance into this mansion, which is to some the abode of despair, I felt no sensations different from those I experienced abroad. I was now on one side of the door, and those who were unconfined were on the other; this was all the difference between us. At first, indeed, I felt some uneasiness, in considering how I should be able to provide this week for the wants of the week ensuing; but after some time, if I found myself sure of eating one day, I never troubled my head how I was to be supplied another. I seized every precarious meal with the utmost good-humour; indulged no rants of spleen at my situation; never called down Heaven and all the stars to behold my dining upon an halfpenny-worth of radishes; my very companions were taught to believe that I liked salad better than mutton. I contented myself with thinking, that all my life I should either eat white bread or brown; considered that all that happened was best; laughed when I was not in pain, took the world as it went, and read Tacitus often, for want of more books and company.
"How long I might have continued in this torpid state of simplicity I cannot tell, had I not been roused by seeing an old acquaintance, whom I knew to be a prudent blockhead, preferred to a place in the government. I now found that I had pursued a wrong track, and that the true way of being able to relieve others, was first to aim at independence myself; my immediate care, therefore, was to leave my present habitation, and make an entire reformation in my conduct and behaviour. For a free, open, undesigning deportment, I put on that of closeness, prudence, and economy. One of the most heroic actions I ever performed, and for which I shall praise myself as long as I live, was the refusing half a crown to an old acquaintance, at the time when he wanted it, and I had it to spare; for this alone I deserve to be decreed an ovation.
"I now, therefore, pursued a course of uninterrupted frugality, seldom wanted a dinner, and was, consequently, invited to twenty. I soon began to get the character of a saving hunks that had money, and insensibly grew into esteem. Neighbours have asked my advice in the disposal of their daughters; and I have always taken care not to give any. I have contracted a friendship with an alderman, only by observing, that if we take a farthing from a thousand pounds, it will be a thousand pounds no longer. I have been invited to a pawnbroker's table, by pretending to hate gravy; and am now actually upon treaty of marriage with a rich widow, for only having observed that the bread was rising. If ever I am asked a question, whether I know it or not, instead of answering, I only smile and look wise. If a charity is proposed, I go about with the hat, but put nothing in myself. If a wretch solicits my pity, I observe that the world is filled with impostors, and take a certain method of not being deceived, by never relieving. In short, I now find the truest way of finding esteem even from the indigent, is _to give away nothing, and thus have much in our power to give_."

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Another ten hours and it will get dark.

----------


## jamiejambos

It  sounds to me that you are suffering from extreme paranoia brought about by the years and years of unadulterated drug abuse you have partaken in......??????

----------


## misskit

You are following me, aren't you? You are one of those Indian/Paki/African gang members.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Is it dark enough yet?

----------


## withnallstoke



----------


## BaitongBoy

^From the Alien anthropologist...

 :Smile:

----------


## chicagogato

> Originally Posted by Aussie Tigger
> 
> Get help my friend your mental symptoms might get you into real trouble. You are paranoid and there are professionals who can help you with this.
> 
> 
> agreed
> 
> what he describes are classic paranoid symptoms, often brought about by using amphetamines or similar substances


I know this to be true and thought the exact same thing when I read the OP!

----------


## grasshopper

Wonder if he ever smoked weed on a regular basis. Or is there a history of ancestors being followed by forebears of the same group.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Can you hear that?

----------


## BaitongBoy

Sounds like footsteps behind me....

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Wonder if he ever smoked weed on a regular basis. Or is there a history of ancestors being followed by forebears of the same group.


fcn ell dude - big argument goin on about you bein locked up till end of time for a head.

Say it ain't true dude  :Smile:

----------


## mickey

> Not saying its not true but, it does seem very extreme, it sounds like a hollywood movie, if its true why are they watching you.?
> 
> Plus if you have notified the relevant people you have just notified the people watching you, and if they want you that much your computer is hacked.


If there's anyone watching him, then it's the authorities. But since he works with them, they see everything on CCTV and he's told them about it, then I really don't know what to say. And then there's this influential person!

The question is, why?

----------


## mickey

> I realize you guys like to joke around and all but this is no joke. 
> 
> It is about money. They want it.
> 
> I am the prime target. I travel alone, as I come here to get away from a hectic work schedule. My schedule is fairly predictable. It is much easier to target someone that has a predictable routine. They would have gotten me by now had I not realized and started to change my routine. These guys have even followed me to other countries  in the region. They have an idea about my net worth so I guess they feel it is worthwhile. But I imagine now they are regretting it!
> 
> The influential Thai is a person that owns many businesses and I happen to frequent one of them.


I know a multi billionaire ( a former minister of defense in his country ) who walks about freely in BKK whenever he's here. 

Since you work with the authorities, they only have to arrest one of the people tailing you to put an end to their activities.

----------


## DrAndy

> I know a multi billionaire ( a former minister of defense in his country ) who walks about freely in BKK whenever he's here.


bloody hell

you learn something amazing every day

----------


## Only the Brave

Nice story.  Hope everything works out and you dont get gang raped by a drooling mob of pakis and africans.

----------


## Kurgen

*BOO ! 
*

----------


## Joe66

> It  sounds to me that you are suffering from extreme paranoia brought about by the years and years of unadulterated drug abuse you have partaken in......??????


Let me tell you, everybody can get in real problems,
talking from my own experience,
the solution was quiete simple,

I was not drinking enough water during the day,
after 3 days in hospital with injected saltfluid,
the brain comes back to normal.

The so called Fata Morgana Effect, that your brain is giving you the wrong information,
can get you in a very bizzare reality.

----------


## rickpattaya

Hi unadultered thanks for the heads up mate I wondered why I was seeing so many Asians hanging around in Thailand.

----------


## rickpattaya

Ive just seen another couple of the evil little bastards hanging around outside my house. One is pretending to play with a puppy and the other is obviously calling somebody on his Government issue Ipad. Oh hell Iv'e been spotted. Better go this could get nasty.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Oh hell Iv'e been spotted.


Take great care.
The eyes that see are everywhere.

----------


## nidhogg



----------


## Strongarm

Cocaine's a helluva drug!

----------


## Cujo

OP seems to have disappeared, looks like they got him.

----------


## good2bhappy

so true afterall

----------


## withnallstoke

He's hardly likely to come back on here now you lot have taken the piss out of him.  :mid:

----------


## Jesus Jones

> OP seems to have disappeared, looks like they got him.


He probably doesn't remember posting this thread!

----------


## BaitongBoy

Probably just changed his nic...err...knickers...

----------


## Joe66

No, now he knows, that we are part of it,

and he will have a strange look on his condo balcony,

and remembering the end of the movie _Vanilla Sky_




(nice music - dedicated to the pattaya condo jumpers)

----------


## RickThai

Reminds me of a "crazy" Jewish man who went to the Denver Police and reported he was an ex-Israreli agent, and his former employers were trying to kill him.

The Denver police laughed it off, as the guy was in his 60s and the story quite unbelievable.

In desperation the old man went to the Denver Post and convinced them to print his story.

Nothing was heard from the old man for about 6 months.  Then he went missing.  His body was found 40 or 50 miles east of Denver, stuffed under a culvert off of a county highway.

He had been shot twice in the head with a small caliber firearm.

Silly old bugger wasn't he?

This is a true story.  You can look it up in the Denver Post archives on-line (providing the story hasn't been redacted).

RickThai

----------


## Thaihome

> .
> 
> The so called Fata Morgana Effect, that your brain is giving you the wrong information,
> can get you in a very bizzare reality.


See, this why I keep coming back to TD.

In just one thread, read while fucking off at work, I have been entertained by troll about raving paranoia, 3 pages of occasional witticism about it, a bunch of basically trash, and I learned something I didn’t know about.

Just to be correct, a Fata Morgana is not the brain giving false information, but light waves bening _bent when they pass through air layers of different temperatures in a steep__thermal inversion__ where an_ _atmospheric duct__ has formed._..

TH

----------


## Bettyboo

> Reminds me of a "crazy" Jewish man who went to the Denver Police and reported he was an ex-Israreli agent


There was an ex-Israeli intelligence officer, in America, might have been the same guy, who explained about 9/11 6 months before, saying the Israelis were involved, the FBI ignored him then refused to talk to him when he tried to go further up the chain of command; not sure if it's the same guy, but sounds like a similar story; well known, and published well before 9/11.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Carrabow

What took so long?

If you need help call my cell and I will give directions.


Be aware, the road to the house is a choke point  :Smile:

----------


## Strongarm

> 


Seems legit

----------


## tajaba

the OP is Steve Jobs in disguise people! why couldn't you understand him? its the only explanation for everyone following him around taking pictures....wouldn't you? if you met FUCKING STEVE JOBS?

----------


## Cujo

> the OP is Steve Jobs in disguise people! why couldn't you understand him? its the only explanation for everyone following him around taking pictures....wouldn't you? if you met FUCKING STEVE JOBS?


Yes, especially since he's dead.

Might be a bit on the nose though.

----------


## aboutpattaya

I assume the OP is back on his medication, but still I would love to read an update from him. How are you doing ? Are you still being followed ?

----------


## BaitongBoy

We lost him (or he lost us) back in June...or page 2...but his thread was well-received...

----------


## The Big Fella

A warning to anybody thinking of trying that lao khao shit
DONT!

THE GUYS A LUNE TUNE !

----------

